# Google Wallet?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So what's the issue with the prepaid cards?

They shut them down, then opened it back up, now it won't work again. I noticed elsewhere that I'm not the only one. I guess it has to do with flashing rooms or something...?

Are they going to fix it soon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TweakMyDevice (Jul 19, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> So what's the issue with the prepaid cards?
> 
> They shut them down, then opened it back up, now it won't work again. I noticed elsewhere that I'm not the only one. I guess it has to do with flashing rooms or something...?
> 
> ...


I called a week or so ago and they were waiting on Google/Banks to issue a fix for the security problems before they allowed any more cards to be activated.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

TweakMyDevice said:


> I called a week or so ago and they were waiting on Google/Banks to issue a fix for the security problems before they allowed any more cards to be activated.


Literally just got off the phone a couple hours ago.
I called because I returned my original GNex...
And restored a nandroid.
Upon opening said nandroid "Your account may have been compromised" popped up.
The app then forced me to "Continue" as it wiped...who knows what.
Now my pre-paid card is blank.

Anyway.
http://support.googl...country-US&rd=1
Get on the line with them. Push them to get this resolved. Please!

The rep didn't take too kindly after he fumbled with the whole "Now...clear the app data by going to bla bla bla..."
"Now press the back button. That's the little arrow bla bla bla."
Me: Ya, already done. Done. Password reset. Got it. Ya. Next.
"Do you have root access?"
Me: Lul, wutz that? No...ya...ya, I do. Custom Kernel and Rom. Same one I used when it worked though. So ya.
"We currently...highly recommend you don't do that. It compromises security features."
Me: This has nothing to do with the fact that I have root access. I'm wanting to know when you'll enable pre-paid cards again to accounts that have been "compromised" due to swapping phones or uninstalling wallet, et cetra.
He then transferred me.
New guy said "Try again in about a week. We hope to have it resolved by then."
Which...coming from the typical experience we've all had with customer service reps...means absolutely nothing.
Just adding to the convo, here.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

The mild inconvenience is worth it for the security improvements. Not too many/any phones have NFC payments. Lets be patient and not get our shit compromised.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## raygray123 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah mine still isnt working and i had money in my Prepaid account which sucks!


----------



## Mattseg (Aug 22, 2011)

it was free money thought, yeah? Anyone know if I can buy a gift card, and add it to my phone? I'm not yet comfortable enough to add a real cc or debit card.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mattseg said:


> it was free money thought, yeah? Anyone know if I can buy a gift card, and add it to my phone? I'm not yet comfortable enough to add a real cc or debit card.


You can't.
You can't add a debit card either.
Which is why I had a balance remaining...yes, they give you a free $10 (pretty generous, really) but I reloaded another $20 on that and hadn't gotten to far into it yet.

Edit:
You CAN use a debit card to add funds to the prepaid card...using it like a mobile gift-card.
That's what I did.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

rail them here guys

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgooglecommerce.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F02%2Fprotecting-your-payments-with-google.html&ei=OL1NT7SBJ4bX0QGN_9D4Ag&usg=AFQjCNGn1pkMDNsfEY4s1OYlQEZzBdPZ6g&sig2=giwKkv5OUMP56iw7DoDBVA

i have had a number of phone calls that i am on a first name basis with one of the morning reps. this week was to be week 2 of a 2 week estimate of the issue being resolved. i am less than satisfied with what i have had to deal with thus far


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

NyPlaya513 said:


> rail them here guys
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fgooglecommerce.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F02%2Fprotecting-your-payments-with-google.html&ei=OL1NT7SBJ4bX0QGN_9D4Ag&usg=AFQjCNGn1pkMDNsfEY4s1OYlQEZzBdPZ6g&sig2=giwKkv5OUMP56iw7DoDBVA
> 
> i have had a number of phone calls that i am on a first name basis with one of the morning reps. this week was to be week 2 of a 2 week estimate of the issue being resolved. i am less than satisfied with what i have had to deal with thus far


Just fyi the 2 weeks they gave you sounds like a stalling tactic since it wasn't officially declared ever. They care a lot more about fixing the security flaw they are liable for than they do dealing with a handful of upset users.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine had the same issue Im up and working again though. You just have to wait it out and retry


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Just fyi the 2 weeks they gave you sounds like a stalling tactic since it wasn't officially declared ever. They care a lot more about fixing the security flaw they are liable for than they do dealing with a handful of upset users.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


agreed but I do thoroughly enjoy hammering in to them in all methods possible that this needs to be fixed and they gave a possible time frame that would be rather kind of them to respect


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I get an unsupported device error now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

once again another huge update to calm our minds

Google Wallet Support [email protected]

4:44 PM (11 minutes ago)

to me
Hi Michael,

Thanks for getting back to me. Your device is yours to do whatever you
want to with. The warning is for security purposes.

Regards,

Ruth
The Google Wallet Team


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

So mine appears to be working.
Including the pre-paid card.
I haven't even opened it since the recent update...
But it now says "Unsupported Device" at the top.
Due to my being rooted.








This appears to just be a message that will continually display...but not hurt anything.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a verizon gnexus and I just checked my wallet and it said unsupported decide. Click here to learn more and it said wallet will not work with a rooted device. That is a bunch of bull. I have 200 on my prepay card that I haven't been able to touch. They said when I called them it would take 30 to 45 days for me to get a check. Plus a fee. That isn't fair if u ask me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> I have a verizon gnexus and I just checked my wallet and it said unsupported decide. Click here to learn more and it said wallet will not work with a rooted device. That is a bunch of bull. I have 200 on my prepay card that I haven't been able to touch. They said when I called them it would take 30 to 45 days for me to get a check. Plus a fee. That isn't fair if u ask me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wait so that error isn't simply a warning?
I assumed it would still work.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> I have a verizon gnexus and I just checked my wallet and it said unsupported decide. Click here to learn more and it said wallet will not work with a rooted device. That is a bunch of bull. I have 200 on my prepay card that I haven't been able to touch. They said when I called them it would take 30 to 45 days for me to get a check. Plus a fee. That isn't fair if u ask me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


read my above message, its a warning not a lockout


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm rooted and don't see that message, plus still don't have access to the prepaid card

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I see the message, no prepaid for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

devlp1213 said:


> I'm rooted and don't see that message, plus still don't have access to the prepaid card
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 if you reboot the phone, or reset the app you will most likely see it. i was in exactly your shoes until I rebooted


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

If u read the link associated with that message it seems to say it won't work with a rooted phone. Just like google movies does not work. I saw what the above poster said but think about. They can't let anything financial be associated with a rooted phone. Seems like a security risk if u ask me. I really hope your right and it will work. I love using this phone as a wallet. But i don't want to go back to stock for it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

darkrom said:


> The mild inconvenience is worth it for the security improvements. Not too many/any phones have NFC payments. Lets be patient and not get our shit compromised.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This sums it up. Emailing or annoying them isn't going to change things. Unless you're super concerned that your funds won't be recovered leave them alone and let them fix it, correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wanting to add that I don't get a warning, but I cannot access my card either.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone have a new apk i could download...maybe i can get mine working

google is pissing me off about this google wallet crap and not letting me spend my moneys!!!


----------



## SoulShadow (Mar 4, 2012)

Google Wallet works fine on stock, it has to be an issue with custom roms/rooting the device. If I go back to stock I can access my prepaid card just fine, it all makes sense and is very understandable.


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

I get this error. Def not working

Sent from my Sick Ass Nexus using Taptalk


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Worked until I updated to aokp b27. My b25 backup still works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Is build 25 still available somewhere to download ?

Sent from my Sick Ass Nexus using Taptalk


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

skyskioc said:


> Is build 25 still available somewhere to download ?
> 
> Sent from my Sick Ass Nexus using Taptalk


Should maybe still be up on aokp site. If not I'm uploading it to drop box I'll pm you the link if you wish.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

jasonpantuliano said:


> If u read the link associated with that message it seems to say it won't work with a rooted phone. Just like google movies does not work. I saw what the above poster said but think about. They can't let anything financial be associated with a rooted phone. Seems like a security risk if u ask me. I really hope your right and it will work. I love using this phone as a wallet. But i don't want to go back to stock for it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i think you need to give them a call like I did then. The rep confirmed what many people have already, it is nothing but a warning. it is your device, do with it as you please. they are simply telling you that by rooting the device you open up some security flaws that can allow people to access information. want to know what this means? they fixed the bypass when you clear data to reset the pin by forcing you to log in to your email, but they probably cant do shit about the app which tells you the pin of the wallet app on a rooted device. so stop assuming its dead for everyone when people who are seeing the very same message are confirming it still works for them.


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

I just for my replacement nexus yesterday and got that warning. Got an extra $10 and the card was activated fine. Gonna head to CVS in an hour to try it out. I'll chime in and let everyone know if it works fine with that warning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

When ISIS mobile wallet comes out I'm dropping Google wallet for good. Freaking ridiculous to block people from using prepaid for this long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SoulShadow (Mar 4, 2012)

vanhoud said:


> When ISIS mobile wallet comes out I'm dropping Google wallet for good. Freaking ridiculous to block people from using prepaid for this long
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Prepaid isn't blocked, blame your custom ROM, go back to stock and it'll work perfectly.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

SoulShadow said:


> Prepaid isn't blocked, blame your custom ROM, go back to stock and it'll work perfectly.


I went back to stock and it still doesn't work. I even went as far as locking the boot loader. It no worky.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

SoulShadow said:


> Prepaid isn't blocked, blame your custom ROM, go back to stock and it'll work perfectly.


Google is currently not reissuing any prepaid cards 2 people that have previously had cards. So if you are a brand new user you're able to get a prepaid card. But if you are an existing user and cleared your data for some reason you were not able to get your prepaid card back
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> Google is currently not reissuing any prepaid cards 2 people that have previously had cards. So if you are a brand new user you're able to get a prepaid card. But if you are an existing user and cleared your data for some reason you were not able to get your prepaid card back
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well, that doesn't help me. As I have never used the app at all and I am unable to create an account. Seems like it's totally random with whom it works with and what situation the app is in, as far as what ROM they are using.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

mzrdisi said:


> Well, that doesn't help me. As I have never used the app at all and I am unable to create an account. Seems like it's totally random with whom it works with and what situation the app is in, as far as what ROM they are using.


Its not random.perhaps they are blocking new accounts,however, if a user clears his data and tries to get his prepaid carded loaded back up it will not work regardless of which from you are using.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

It defense works for me and I have that banner. I'm rooted and running latest Euroskank kang.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

SoulShadow said:


> Prepaid isn't blocked, blame your custom ROM, go back to stock and it'll work perfectly.


i dont know where you got your information from, but please keep it to yourself as it is not accurate and will just add gas to the flame of what bs is already floating around


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

last i heard, it was that anyone currently with an activated prepaid card will get it to work fine. New accounts, or wiped data will not let you reactivate the cards. Sucks if you have a ROM update that requires a wipe


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone experienced Wallet asking for Superuser permission on a rooted phone? I find it very very odd and unsettling. This is like the 2nd time it's done it. and its with the apk from the market.










Edit:

Ahh, ok. Well, we can all take our tinfoil hats off now.

Confirmed by jcase in IRC just now that it asking for root is just checking to see if root is available.

It doesn't actually do anything with it.

Just checks if it's there.


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

FINALLY GOT MINE TO WORK!!!! I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THOUGH.

I'm running aokp build 27. It would not let me add funds or add a new prepaid card, after i would data wipe and try to reset it wouldnt let me get back to my old card which i still had funds on. which i had been using. Luckily I had a backup of the app+data in titanium backup i restored app+data in titanium and i rebooted my phone. when i tried to launch the app it said that this version of the app is no longer able to be used and it directed me to update in the market.... when i updated in the market i launched the app and voila my original prepaid card number was back and my remaining balance... it also now lets me add funds.

By the way: I have never got the message on my wallet app saying that i have an unsupported device, and I have been rooted/running a custom rom ever since i started using the app.

i hope everyone else has luck, i love using my phone to pay for stuff!


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

Rhodester757 said:


> FINALLY GOT MINE TO WORK!!!! I HAVE NO IDEA HOW THOUGH.
> 
> I'm running aokp build 27. It would not let me add funds or add a new prepaid card, after i would data wipe and try to reset it wouldnt let me get back to my old card which i still had funds on. which i had been using. Luckily I had a backup of the app+data in titanium backup i restored app+data in titanium and i rebooted my phone. when i tried to launch the app it said that this version of the app is no longer able to be used and it directed me to update in the market.... when i updated in the market i launched the app and voila my original prepaid card number was back and my remaining balance... it also now lets me add funds.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing, but when i went to add funds the app brought up a message.....


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pissed because I still have a prepaid card with funds but when I downloaded the app again it tells me prepaid is unavailable and won't let me access my old card again.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm pissed because I still have a prepaid card with funds but when I downloaded the app again it tells me prepaid is unavailable and won't let me access my old card again.


just like the rest of us my friend, we are all suffering


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Restore a backup of when it was working and it will work again. I pulled mine from an old nandroid backup. Was even able to update it in the market.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

Th3Annoyed1 said:


> Restore a backup of when it was working and it will work again. I pulled mine from an old nandroid backup. Was even able to update it in the market.


sorry but i wont test it as i believe it was one of the reasons my first nexus hated wallet forever after


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

ITS BACK EVERYBODY!!!! ADD YOUR CARDS BEFORE GOD GOOGLE SMITES US AGAIN!!!!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, it seems to be working. I was able to add a card. Haven't used it yet though.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Confirmed! Just click retry and it works! Thank goodness cause I had $98 on it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Still getting pre paid unavailable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Still getting pre paid unavailable.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here, no soup for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Same here, damn google

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RedBank (Jun 16, 2011)

I was actually able to update through the Market legitimately... even though I'm on VzW and side loaded. My money is still on there too...haven't tried using though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

I took the liberty of calling google wallet support, they havent gotten any updates on the re-provisioning of the existing users cards so I surprised him. He stated that we should reset the wallet app as little as possible but that it could be going across in waves to different devices at a time. He did mention to be fully updated as it would most likely fix the problems faster. 

he also stated that if you do get to re-add and get no balance to contact money networks, you must use the same email as the previous card was setup with as with the new update apparently the balance is now partially synced with the account.


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

ahhhh!!!! i thought i had fixed mine because i finally got it to let me add more funds and i had recovered my previous card

I am rooted on aokp27

when i try to use it however it does not work... when i bump it at the paypass it says that my funds have been sent but the payment never actually finishes.... so i had to pay with cash... now my the app says unsupported device too which it hasnt before!!!! I'm guessing the fact that the app can tell we are rooted and doesnt let the payment actually go through

I hope we get some developer support on this issue!!! I love using my phone to pay for things.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

Rhodester757 said:


> ahhhh!!!! i thought i had fixed mine because i finally got it to let me add more funds and i had recovered my previous card
> 
> I am rooted on aokp27
> 
> ...


how did you "fix it" did you finally get to re-add the card like I did or did you restore a backup or use titanium to restore it

I added funds to mine after I was able to re-add it again. I will take a walk to duane reade if they are still open.......i think its 24 hours in NYC........idk.....


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

Its working now fyi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, i just got my account back up as well. Excellent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

up and running once again!


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can someone post a link to the latest wallet apk? Verizon won't let me update through the market -___-


----------



## raygray123 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ya it's working
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Who has the balls to reset a working wallet, flash a rom and see if they can re-provision a second time?

Not me! LoL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

kauthor47 said:


> Can someone post a link to the latest wallet apk? Verizon won't let me update through the market -___-


This would be much appreciated!! I need a link to the latest apk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Working! Well I added my prepaid card back. Hope it works irl.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SumPersonGuy (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?4aixymsfi635dw5

There's the new version of Google Wallet for those of you who haven't updated yet. Just install over your current version and everything should work(including any prepaid cards if you have any).


----------



## bigjay517 (Feb 9, 2012)

wera750 said:


> Working! Well I added my prepaid card back. Hope it works irl.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I just got back from the store, because I had to try it out. It worked fine for me!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

cordell said:


> Who has the balls to reset a working wallet, flash a rom and see if they can re-provision a second time?
> 
> Not me! LoL
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Me, because i have nothing better to do for three hours... Check back in after a bit and let everybody know

EDIT: wiped AOKP m4 and reinstalled build 27. Let me add my prepaid. Just so everybody knows
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm still out of luck, mine just says error everytime now... wifi or 4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> Me, because i have nothing better to do for three hours... Check back in after a bit and let everybody know
> 
> EDIT: wiped AOKP m4 and reinstalled build 27. Let me add my prepaid. Just so everybody knows
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You da man!

Will like your post when I get to the PC

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

